# how to open docx file extension



## JoeBronx

I use MS Office Word 2003. I've been emailed a Word file with a docx
extension that won't download or open. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## tosh9i

Open a Word 2007 document in an earlier version of Word
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/word/HA100444731033.aspx?pid=CH100626291033


----------



## Baldspot

A friend sent a Word 2007 file to my gmail account. I have Word 2000. I was able to get the contents by selecting the gmail option: Open as a Google Doc.

Another way to get at the text from any document is to open Word, then use File / Open, and then at the bottom of the dialog where it says what kind of file to open, select: "Recover Text From Any File"

This will display raw text, document formatting codes, information about the person who wrote the document, etc. Be sure not to Save the file in this mode if you want it to retain the document's original condition.


----------



## doris4

The compatibility pack is probably the best choice for users of older Word versions. Plugins and converters for Mac and Linux are beginning to emerge as well and then there is the option to use an online converter if you are in a hurry.

via open docx


----------



## coolday

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...70-3ae9-4aee-8f43-c6bb74cd1466&displaylang=en


----------



## ZULKIFLI

coolday said:


> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...70-3ae9-4aee-8f43-c6bb74cd1466&displaylang=en


Sharing is learning indeed. My heartfelt thanks on your wonderful advise.
With kind regards
Nazim


----------

